# Average Age on this Forum



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys/gals, I was just wondering what the average age is on this forum.  

-Basic


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't see an option for "Older than Dirt"


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 27, 2008)

id say 40+ fits that bill ff


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm happy with 40+


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

keep the votes coming


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 28, 2008)

In dog years, I would be dead. 

R/r 911


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> In dog years, I would be dead.
> 
> R/r 911



Weren't you the medic on the Ark?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well yes & I also treated Moses when he fell off the mount, man that 40 year thing was a drag... 


R/r 911


----------



## basic (Mar 28, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Well yes & I also treated Moses when he fell off the mount, man that 40 year thing was a drag...
> 
> 
> R/r 911



haha you guys are pretty funny. especially for being that old h34r:


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 28, 2008)

The big 40 this month, 41 next month.... <sigh>


----------



## certguy (Mar 28, 2008)

Age and treachery will always defeat youth and enthusiasim . 

Yeah , you young puppies , why I remember when Teddy Roosevelt fell off his horse . A more onery pt. you couldn't find anywhere , 'cept for me !


----------



## *ofLife (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm a whoppin' 17 B)
(18 in may)


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 28, 2008)

basic said:


> haha you guys are pretty funny. especially for being that old h34r:


 

Hey kiddo...easy there!! 

Im "26" and holding!!!


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Mar 28, 2008)

Im the last of the 80's Kids >_> 1989

So yeah, 19 that makes me then.


----------



## piranah (Mar 28, 2008)

same here last of the 80's....89 here.......lol im 18----19 in august


----------



## midway199 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm 40, but next year I'm thinking I'll try something younger.  Mabye early thirties for a few years.

MS


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 28, 2008)

40 + + + + + , but who's counting!
You are as old as you feel! 
(Just got to stop lifting heavy pt's!) 

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 28, 2008)

enjoynz said:


> 40 + + + + + , but who's counting!
> You are as old as you feel!
> (Just got to stop lifting heavy pt's!)
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz



Crap...that means I'm over 80...


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Mar 28, 2008)

44 , Wife tells me she is going to trade me in for two 22's  Ha Ha


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 28, 2008)

*Age is just a number in time......*

I just turned 43, amazing.......


----------



## basic (Mar 28, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> Hey kiddo...easy there!!
> 
> Im "26" and holding!!!



lol all in good fun ^_^


----------



## basic (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't think that there would be so many 20 and under on here.  

Keep the votes coming though!!!


----------



## james (Mar 28, 2008)

Im the last of the 70's Oct 1979. Aint that a !@#


----------



## babygirl2882 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm the youngest!!!!!! h34r:

16...17 in October


----------



## Topher38 (Mar 28, 2008)

18 in june :wacko:


----------



## EMT815 (Mar 28, 2008)

16 ... I'm surprised how many of us there are under 20 on here.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 29, 2008)

Just turned 41 2 weeks ago


----------



## NJN (Mar 29, 2008)

babygirl2882 said:


> I'm the youngest!!!!!! h34r:
> 
> 16...17 in October




I can challenge that. 17 in January.


----------



## rollingbones (Mar 29, 2008)

55 in August (time for another up-periscope).  35 years in Health care and am applying for nursing school.  I've driven: a 1962 International field ambulance, a 1969 Dodge powerwagon fiel ambulance, a 1970 Oldsmobile station wagon ambulance, a 1970 Suburban style ambulance and more than likely sometime surely must have driven a wagon with a red cross painted on the side!!!  I currently use two antique Hare Splints as crutches and still tear old bedsheets for bandages.:beerchug::blink:


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 29, 2008)

rollingbones said:


> still tear old bedsheets for bandages.:beerchug::blink:




Heck that's how we make our triangular bandages all the time.


----------



## ErinCooley (Mar 29, 2008)

31 but somehow I feel older than :censored::censored::censored::censored: now!!!


----------



## firetender (Mar 29, 2008)

The Graph, from lowest to highest SOUNDS like this:

20 &
Under >>>>>>>>>> "Oh, this looks sooo COOL!!!"
21-25 >>>>>>> "If I become a paramedic, it'll be cooler!"
25-30 >>>>> "How cool; I get to run nothing but BLS!"
30-35 >>> "Better quit before I end up in the Cooler!"
35-40 >>>>> "It's a lot cooler than what I've been doing!"
40+      >>>>>>> "That was the coolest thing I ever did!"


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 31, 2008)

all you young punks;

43


----------



## MMiz (Mar 31, 2008)

I knew there was a reason why this forum always smelled like old people!  We're going to have to create a geriatric section of the forum with larger print.


----------



## enjoynz (Mar 31, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I knew there was a reason why this forum always smelled like old people!  We're going to have to create a geriatric section of the forum with larger print.



Well at least my mobility scooter has a nice red flashing light and a tow bar to pull the stretcher!
:lol:
We love you too Matt!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------

